# Minolta SRT 102



## timor (Apr 21, 2013)

Hi everybody, I need a small answer. I hold in my hand SRT 102, I wanted to buy it, but to my surprise the viewfinder is quite dark. When I compare with SRT SC-II I own it is like looking thru neutral density .6 filter. Is that normal and Minolta did improve it so much later ? Or is something wrong with it ?
Thanks for responses.


----------



## duhast (Apr 21, 2013)

Not familiar with 102, but have a 101 myself. There is an aperture preview button on the right below the lens, that long chrome button. Push it.


----------



## timor (Apr 21, 2013)

duhast said:


> Not familiar with 102, but have a 101 myself. There is an aperture preview button on the right below the lens, that long chrome button. Push it.


Yes, I tried it, at first I thought aperture blades are stuck, but no, iris and button work correctly. The thing is, that even with lens dismounted, is still dim. Unlike the SRT SC-II.  Other interesting thing. Pentaprism housing has a window over aperture ring, but I cannot see aperture display in the viewfinder. Was it dummy ?


----------



## duhast (Apr 22, 2013)

Can't help you there, not familiar with it...


----------



## timor (Apr 22, 2013)

No problem. I guess I would have to find one more (102) to compare.


----------



## skieur (Apr 22, 2013)

I have a 102 and the viewfinder is definitely NOT dark.  I assume that you have a regular f.1.7 50mm lens on it?


----------



## timor (Apr 23, 2013)

skieur said:


> I have a 102 and the viewfinder is definitely NOT dark.


 Thanks for that info ! 102 was the flagship of the series.


skieur said:


> I assume that you have a regular f.1.7 50mm lens on it?


I have on it Rokkor-X PF 50/1.7. But even without lens at all is dark, could be, that the mirror deteriorated ?


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 23, 2013)

timor said:


> I have on it Rokkor-X PF 50/1.7. But even without lens at all is dark, could be, that the mirror deteriorated ?





It's more likely that someone tried to clean it.

I'd say to get another body (they're inexpensive) and go about your day.


----------



## skieur (Apr 23, 2013)

By the way, the viewfinder can go all dark when the battery is dying.


----------



## timor (Apr 24, 2013)

skieur said:


> By the way, the viewfinder can go all dark when the battery is dying.


SRTs were not that advanced. Battery or not viewfinder in my SC-II shows no changes.


----------



## cgw (Apr 24, 2013)

"By the way, the viewfinder can go all dark when the battery is dying."


This one pegged my computer's "Laff-o-meter" this aft.


----------



## timor (Apr 26, 2013)

OK. So far the dark viewfinder remains a mystery, which, I think, we leave for the future generations to solved.
 Thanks to all for suggestions.


----------

